# looking for adderall



## onthedarkside (May 3, 2011)

anyone know? pm is fine.


----------



## Built (May 3, 2011)

Go see your doctor and complain of ADHD symptoms. That's how I get mine.


----------



## onthedarkside (May 3, 2011)

Built said:


> Go see your doctor and complain of ADHD symptoms. That's how I get mine.


Not an option at this point. In future I will.


----------



## gamma (May 3, 2011)

Yeah really the best way to get it and the generic stuff is cheap as hell .


----------



## To_The_Top (Aug 23, 2011)

Do they offer it at online foreign supplement stores?? I'm curious


----------



## To_The_Top (Aug 23, 2011)

I have had a prescription for years now. I believe it is much harder to get prescribed these days


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 23, 2011)

I had a script for a long time for true adhd and they keep a short leash on that.  The Dr could write a 3 mo script (30 days at a time meaning you had to wait 30 days to get/fill your next script) after seeing me in the office once every 3 months.  Initially they had me on some non-stimulant shit but that made me angry easily.

If you're going to lie your way into a script remember that ADD/ADHD didn't just happen, you have been that way since you can remember (say 5yo or so).  I wouldn't sit real still during your initial visit either.  LOL


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 9, 2011)

Also, they will put you on an SSRI or an SNRI to see if you might just be depressed.  Tell them when you see them a month later that it is making it harder to concentrate and you are more hyperactive/impulsive than you were before.

They will typically put you on 5mg and say "if it doesn't help take 2...".  Take 4 and say that only got you through the morning and afterwards hyper/impulsive/etc....  Boom, one 30 mg Adderall XR at the least.  

I literally have coached around 10 ppl successfully through this process.  It's what I had to do, but don't binge or take extras here and there - amphetamine psychosis = not fun.  And when you have a bottle in your pocket and you are pissed off and the thing is full, it's really easy to start thinking, "hell, 4 20mg pills a day, I don't need that much, party!".  Not smart.

I have a machine that only dispenses once a day, and breaking it would be harder than the thing broke my bank when I had to buy it, thank God.


----------



## gunnar31656 (Sep 13, 2011)

watch out for the xr ... it keeps me up forever


----------



## gbpackers (Sep 14, 2011)

i just posted a thread about this and didndt even see this one first...

im looking for research adderall or something as well... getting it from a doctor isnt an option for me unfortunately.. i just need it for a couple months while im studying for my lsats...


----------



## KelJu (Sep 14, 2011)

Built said:


> Go see your doctor and complain of ADHD symptoms. That's how I get mine.



Do you have ADHD, or do you use it for another reason?


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 15, 2011)

You might be able to get D-amp online but it's a crap shoot.  I quit doing drugs, but when I did them there was a site called shroombay.  I bought a product from some guy which he called "rivea tea extract".  There were things in the description that led me to believe that he was selling psilocybin mushrooms.  I had money to play with, I said screw it, what's $12? 

Well, I split the bag, which upon opening was obviously shrooms, with a friend.  It was half an 1/8, if that.  That is a good dose for a decent trip on shrooms.  But these were amazing lol.  I emailed the guy to say how good his 'product' was, he replied with what he called his "hushlist" or something like that.

I scanned through it drooling - every drug you could imagine and dirt cheap.  

I would be lying if I said that I didn't do an assload of business with that guy.  Spain was supplying my area with all kinds of strange things lol.

If you are resourceful you can find a supplier like that but that is as much help as I can give because any further involvement is unnecessary temptation.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 15, 2011)

gbpackers said:


> i just posted a thread about this and didndt even see this one first...
> 
> im looking for research adderall or something as well... getting it from a doctor isnt an option for me unfortunately.. i just need it for a couple months while im studying for my lsats...




Then just find a local meth dealer.


----------



## gamma (Sep 16, 2011)

TrekLiquid55Ride said:


> You might be able to get D-amp online but it's a crap shoot.  I quit doing drugs, but when I did them there was a site called shroombay.  I bought a product from some guy which he called "rivea tea extract".  There were things in the description that led me to believe that he was selling psilocybin mushrooms.  I had money to play with, I said screw it, what's $12?
> 
> Well, I split the bag, which upon opening was obviously shrooms, with a friend.  It was half an 1/8, if that.  That is a good dose for a decent trip on shrooms.  But these were amazing lol.  I emailed the guy to say how good his 'product' was, he replied with what he called his "hushlist" or something like that.
> 
> ...



yeah they are out for for sure jus do some research , but as with anything its like playing with fire


----------



## unclem (Sep 16, 2011)

mex has it just pm me he can get anything.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 16, 2011)

unclem said:


> mex has it just pm me he can get anything.



Can he get psychedelic research chems? I would pay $1000 to get my hands on some.


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 16, 2011)

don't gotta pay that much, but if you pm me and i lead you to a dirt cheap source, can I get a finders fee lol


----------



## unclem (Sep 16, 2011)

mex can get almost anything within reason to mexicos laws which our country told them they have to do this and that.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

I found a source that sells phentramine. It's pretty damn close to the same thing.


----------



## SFW (Sep 17, 2011)

can mex get h?


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 17, 2011)

sfw said:


> can mex get h?


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 17, 2011)

phentermine is more physical stimulating and less CNS stimulating, although it is very much a stimulant, it's not a potent CNS stimulant - at least not potent in a productive, 'make you write good reports' kind of way.  Reports on phentermine will probably be a bit scattered lol.


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 17, 2011)

TrekLiquid55Ride said:


> don't gotta pay that much, but if you pm me and i lead you to a dirt cheap source, can I get a finders fee lol


 

This was in reference to psychedelics, I need to learn how to quote, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Sep 17, 2011)

Ritalin is the closest thing to adderall you can find online, and mex has a pretty good deal on it. It works *extremely* well for studying.


----------



## superhulk (Sep 17, 2011)

I used to have a script but i lost my health care. I've had adhd my whole life and now in college when i need my meds most i cant get them. 
pm if you can help me out. thanks


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 17, 2011)

Go to Mex!


----------



## superhulk (Sep 17, 2011)

what about Dexedrine?


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 17, 2011)

No idea about Dex or d-amp


----------



## superhulk (Sep 17, 2011)

mex site isnt working for me..


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 17, 2011)

superhulk said:


> what about Dexedrine?


 

Dexedrine, or d-amp is very hard to get.  It's basically a dated drug.  You could find a chemical supplier and order ephedrine, but the journey through customs on that package could get very risky very fast.

There is no source for D or L-amp online, aside from the longshot of developing a business relationship from a drug auction site as I did, however, those no longer exist.  I looked for over an hour, nothing but vendors.  You can get active psilocybin mushrooms now, not just the grow kit, but they come in some form called truffles that requires eating 12 grams of the stuff, which is very unpleasant sounding.

D-amp is schedule II - it's serious shit.  I hate to say it, but a doctor is the only one who can help you besides a friend with Adderall or Focalin. Methylphenidate is II as well.  Just don't do meth.  Please, take it from me - don't do meth.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 18, 2011)

Got a source for everything {no dexedrine, just checked} , but pharms, psychedelics, ganj etc. are all available domestic. Pm me with requests and I'll check, small donations appreciated


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Got a source for everything {no dexedrine, just checked} , but pharms, psychedelics, ganj etc. are all available domestic. Pm me with requests and I'll check, small donations appreciated


 theirs no way u can get ganj online but im pming about the other goodies!


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 18, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Got a source for everything {no dexedrine, just checked} , but pharms, psychedelics, ganj etc. are all available domestic. Pm me with requests and I'll check, small donations appreciated



PM'd you bro!


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 18, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> theirs no way u can get ganj online but im pming about the other goodies!


 
vacuum sealed and medical grade, I kid you not


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> vacuum sealed and medical grade, I kid you not


 SOB!!! im ultra sketch about ordering anything like this but man it about be nice!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that shot me PMs on this.


----------



## Hell (Sep 18, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> theirs no way u can get ganj online



LOL...Way wrong!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hell said:


> LOL...Way wrong!!


 are u for real? i find this so hard to believe but so amazzing! lmao fuck! stop making want to do stupid things!


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 18, 2011)

people will ship you literally anything if you know where to look, as long as it's properly sealed it's no more dangerous than shipping gears


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> people will ship you literally anything if you know where to look, as long as it's properly sealed it's no more dangerous than shipping gears


 that just seems so sketch to me! besides id much rather say i got arrested for gear then a bag full of mdma and trees lmao! im still so confused on this. i dont think i would ever order these things offline


----------



## gunnar31656 (Sep 19, 2011)

the longer you use the less effective. best to just stay away


----------



## ExLe (Sep 19, 2011)

Is it the real shit made by Shire or bathtub meth in a capsules?


----------



## Hell (Sep 19, 2011)

Barr


----------



## ExLe (Sep 19, 2011)

The generics, that will do!!


----------



## gamma (Sep 19, 2011)

ExLe said:


> The generics, that will do!!



lol crazy fuc


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 19, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> that just seems so sketch to me! besides id much rather say i got arrested for gear then a bag full of mdma and trees lmao! im still so confused on this. i dont think i would ever order these things offline



It is sketchy. But if your in a state where steroids are pretty bad to possess than ordering some recreational drugs is about the same risk. And its great if you have a good trusty seller as well from what I've read.


----------



## TJTJ (Sep 19, 2011)

I told the doc that i have a hard time studying and he hooked it up.


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 20, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Got a source for everything {no dexedrine, just checked} , but pharms, psychedelics, ganj etc. are all available domestic. Pm me with requests and I'll check, small donations appreciated


 

can't send PM's yet and don't want to spam posts to get to 25, if you could pm quotes on spirit molecule and hofmanns accident that would be great and i would donate.  hope this is vague enough, yet not too vague lol


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 20, 2011)

ExLe said:


> The generics, that will do!!


 

That's what I take, 2 30's and 1 20 a day.


----------



## codename_zeus (Sep 20, 2011)

TrekLiquid55Ride said:


> can't send PM's yet and don't want to spam posts to get to 25, if you could pm quotes on spirit molecule and hofmanns accident that would be great and i would donate.  hope this is vague enough, yet not too vague lol



Can you send me a PM too? I'm interested in the spirit molecule and addy


----------



## sp1q (Sep 21, 2011)

same here !

sp1q


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Sep 21, 2011)

Just pm'd ya bro


----------

